# What keeps you around an open flame? or flat top? or fryer and such...



## TamanegiKin (Oct 10, 2013)

A couple questions for our chefs and cooks.
What motivated you to cook for a living and what keeps you going? 

I'm a culinary school dropout that got sucked back in a few years down the road 
with a phone call from a friend. Since that "I guess I can help" moment years have come and gone and I love my field more than ever. 
It probably has to do with the creative aspect, being a part of people coming together around a table and in most cases complimenting a good time with good food. I've got love for the job and I wholeheartedly believe that though intangible it's effect on food is great. I think this marks the first time I've put my passion for the kitchen to text so that's enough from me. 

Thought it'd be cool to hear from the extended kitchen fam here on kkf.


----------



## Dusty (Oct 10, 2013)

Ten years in and I still think nothing beats the feeling if a really busy service. Especially when you have a great and skilled crew around you, and can achieve something a bit special. 

Also I dislike my family and friends. The less I see of them the better.


----------



## jbl (Oct 10, 2013)

I love that its different every day, the craft aspect, the transformation of raw material and the camaraderie of the kitchen


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 10, 2013)

the art of plating and aspect of teamwork keeps me in it. I love the feeling at the end of the night knowing that everyone crushed a service that was too many to be possible. if that makes any sense. when they seat 90 people in 30 minutes and you are hustling so hard your veins pop. Its the thrill of the service, and its the feeling of a job well done that keeps me in it. Ive always worked blue collar so I know a hard days work and I appreciate it. If you have never done that and have pushed pencils or delt with clients then more power to you. But a days hard work makes you feel good and helps you sleep at night.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 10, 2013)

Everyday I come back from work , I read about food , wine , cooking and all cooking related things .With the arrival of each seasons produce , game ,fish and good meat I try to execute them with my vision and my methods cooking. From the second the idea of a combination or a dish is planted until it goes to the menu I try to make it as perfect as I can. We taste the dish many many times and once we are convinced it fits in what we do then the real excitement starts. It will be put on the menu and you anxiously wait to see it being ordered. I work in a open kitchen. There is only 35 seats inside my restaurant and I always have eye contact with each table. When the dishes are dropped in front of the quests you see them excited about what you are presenting and seeing their facial impressions after their first bites.. Then you turn around to your crew and see them share this excitement with you from the idea of a dish to a smile on a face that's what keeps me going


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm far from being in the same situation as all of you BOH guys...but for 20 years I have pursued the craft in my home kitchen b/c I love providing a deep, rich experience of food to people. I hardly ever cook for just myself, even when I want to...I've come to the conclusion that I get more joy from providing the experience than having it. Plus, as was mentioned by others, above: the way that it helps people come together for a communal experience is very powerful.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 10, 2013)

First and foremost being the creative aspect...since I was young everyone in my family always said I was creative...and being able to meld together different ingredients and flavor is enjoyable to me...Also there is nothing better than someone coming back to the kitchen and saying "compliments to the chef" on this or that...pleasing people is a big aspect to me...it feels good when someone truly enjoys something you created


----------



## panda (Oct 10, 2013)

the only job i can think of where i don't get bored of doing. ie it's fun.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely the fortune and fame it provides me.
Not to mention the boatloads of sex with many different hot women.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 10, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Definitely the fortune and fame it provides me.
> Not to mention the boatloads of sex with many different hot women.




I *KNEW* it!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's keep it quiet though. Don't tell my wife!

About the "fortune" part. I don't need her taking any more of my knife/beer $$$!
The sex part she's fine with. It's less work for her.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 10, 2013)

Chris your freaking so dam funny. I hope to meet you someday, you make me laugh outloud so often. Nut job!!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm just really, really stupid and too lazy to look for something else


----------



## Lefty (Oct 10, 2013)

I walked out of a busy restaurant on New Year's Eve, and never returned. I got sick of never being home when everyone else was, and missing out on special occasions, only to go get dirty, sweaty and smoky. So, I became firefighter and...crap....

I really do admire you guys for doing it. The lifestyle was too much for me, so I worked at a butcher shop, then got my career. You career cooks/chefs must love what you do, and that right there is enough.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been enjoying the team building aspect a lot lately. A good crew that can handle a smack-down with style and no complaints is motivating and gratifying for me. 

Also the tolerance for different personalities and life styles keeps it interesting and entertaining.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 10, 2013)

Seriously though, I might agree with what everyone has said so far.
I don't think I'm suited for any other job. I couldn't imagine sitting at a desk all day, staring at a computer screen and having meetings and conferences and team building retreats with trust falls!!!!
I don't have a "natural talent" for anything I've ever attempted as a hobby or job. Cooking is a job where you can work reeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllly really really hard, and don't have to be necessarily good or talented. You just have to work hard, put your head down and work harder and harder. And maybe you'll do well. 
Since I've recently switched from catering (for the past 12+ years) to get back to working the line, it's a totally different animal. I LOVE IT when it's busy and you're slammed and you've got all 12 burners filled on saute. When you sweat through all your clothes, even your belt. It's such a ******* rush. It took me a while to get back in the swing of being on the line, but I wouldn't trade it for anything now. 
You want to own it. 
Every service. 
You enjoy the pain!
Yeah and the teamwork thing is pretty awesome(most of the time)


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 10, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Seriously though, I might agree with what everyone has said so far.
> I don't think I'm suited for any other job. I couldn't imagine sitting at a desk all day, staring at a computer screen and having meetings and conferences and team building retreats with trust falls!!!!
> I don't have a "natural talent" for anything I've ever attempted as a hobby or job. Cooking is a job where you can work reeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllly really really hard, and don't have to be necessarily good or talented. You just have to work hard, put your head down and work harder and harder. And maybe you'll do well.
> Since I've recently switched from catering (for the past 12+ years) to get back to working the line, it's a totally different animal. I LOVE IT when it's busy and you're slammed and you've got all 12 burners filled on saute. When you sweat through all your clothes, even your belt. It's such a ******* rush. It took me a while to get back in the swing of being on the line, but I wouldn't trade it for anything now.
> ...



except when you feel like the odd man out


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 10, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I'm just really, really stupid and too lazy to look for something else


I think you have already done everything else.


----------



## Vic Cardenas (Oct 10, 2013)

I really get off on making lots of people really happy. I feel like I'm some guy with a weird, unique power that gives large groups of people foodgasms all at the same time. It's a great feeling. When I develop "groupies", people who just want to eat my food all the time and they tell me to make "Just whatever you want, I trust you." That's an even better feeling.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 10, 2013)

Vic, who have you been cooking for Hugh Heffner?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 11, 2013)

I was abused as a child. I guess I never really grew up.


----------



## theo59 (Oct 11, 2013)

+1


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 14, 2013)

The feeling of belonging to an elite group of humans who are so far removed from real society, we form a sub genre. 
We get to play with knives, fire & have our own foul basic form of language. Cooks / chefs really are just the most hilarious people , but very misunderstood  one your sucked in there's no going back ! 
Oh... And I like food I guess  love passion & all that crap.


----------

